# Hello!



## sebas-apollo

Hello, I am new to this forum, just found it today. I have been trying to find a nice (and active) online community for dogs so I can get help and advice with my puppy. His name is Apollo, he is 11 months old (we rescued him when he was 4 months) and I just found out about a month ago that he is a Vizsla/pitbull mix, which explained a lot of his behaviors because we weren't sure what he was or why he was always following us around the house. Here are some pictures:


----------



## MeandMy3

Hello! I can't see your pictures (could be my work computer), but welcome to the forum and congrats on adopting a wonderful dog!


----------



## einspänner

What a cutie! We have a couple other vizsla/pit mixes on the forum so you're in good company.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

A "pitsla" ? <G>

He's a handsome guy & you can certainly see the V in him.

Good on you for rescuing him.


----------

